
iPhones and Apple Watches could soon replace your car keys - ajaviaad
https://www.techspot.com/news/83895-iphones-apple-watches-could-soon-replace-car-keys.html
======
rvz
Oh dear.

Criminals are aware of a technique of amplifying the radios of certain keyless
key-fobs that unlock the car from a distance from your house. If plain old NFC
based unlocking was used with iPhones and Apple Watches to unlock the car,
would be another disaster waiting to happen.

On the other hand, Apple isn't that stupid and probably is aware of this and
would involve authenticating using TouchID / Face ID to prevent this type of
car theft anyway. But I'm still skeptical on the security of this.

~~~
ajaviaad
Yes obviously. With proper authentication it could be a good idea for dealing
with car theft. They should introduce two factor authentication if they go for
this.

